# Cyprexx Evictions



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

So we did this nasty eviction yesterday. Lady fought it right up to when the deputy showed her the handcuffs. Then animal control had to step in an catch the 11 cats in the house before we could start. Today we return to haul off what is left at the curb. 

We got the TO work order this morning so I call the coordinator to let them know the realtor wants to place a hold so she can get an exterminator in the house to kill the fleas before we start. 

I was told that because the work order for initial services came through before we were scheduled to haul away the remaining debris at the curb that it is now part of the flat rate for the initials. 

Yeah right... I told her if we do not get paid for the debris removal today this will be the last eviction we do for her.

Anyone else heard of this "new" rule?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I know some companies like safeguard like to pay $20 or so per guy per hour for the eviction. We used to take a beating by companies like that because the sheriff may or may not choose to proceed and then I had crews tied up for a half day minimum out of pocket.
We now charge a flat rate to show up and I inform our clients up front. X amount is guaranteed and then we go from there. Regionals will tell you they don't do business like that, until the day before the set out and they still don't have anyone.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I have discovered that this is the norm. In the past there has been a couple weeks between the eviction and the initials so they pay for the debris removal. 

Looks like we will not be doing any more evictions. My guys said they would rather mow grass because it pays more. Lots less drama too.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I know some companies like safeguard like to pay $20 or so per guy per hour for the eviction. We used to take a beating by companies like that because the sheriff may or may not choose to proceed and then I had crews tied up for a half day minimum out of pocket.
> We now charge a flat rate to show up and I inform our clients up front. X amount is guaranteed and then we go from there. Regionals will tell you they don't do business like that, until the day before the set out and they still don't have anyone.


I stopped doing eviction a couple years ago ,because they were a money loser for me. Lost money on more than I made.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I stopped doing eviction a couple years ago ,because they were a money loser for me. Lost money on more than I made.


I pay my guys bye the day


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

evictions are always losers for anyone, not to mention you could get shot in the process. I even used to go by as soon as I got the wo and tell the homeowner whats up so maybe they would just move out and save the embarassment.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

REOmadness said:


> evictions are always losers for anyone, not to mention you could get shot in the process. I even used to go by as soon as I got the wo and tell the homeowner whats up so maybe they would just move out and save the embarassment.


Should have seen the excitement when we found the loaded .38 revolver under the couch. The deputy ran the serial number from the property and told me it had been reported stolen in 1974.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Loved evictions. $50/hr per man with a 4 hr minimum charge. Trip charge for any eviction over 50mile trip @ .50/mile PER vehicle. Trip time was chargeable hourly per man. Motel fee if over 2 hr trip when scheduled eviction start was before 9am. 

This charge was also for the 2nd day return to remove curb debris following eviction. 

That is CHEAP compared to fulltime registered eviction crews who started their minimums at $2000


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

Wannabe said:


> Loved evictions. $50/hr per man with a 4 hr minimum charge. Trip charge for any eviction over 50mile trip @ .50/mile PER vehicle. Trip time was chargeable hourly per man. Motel fee if over 2 hr trip when scheduled eviction start was before 9am.
> 
> This charge was also for the 2nd day return to remove curb debris following eviction.
> 
> That is CHEAP compared to fulltime registered eviction crews who started their minimums at $2000


 that must have been way before my time. I hate evictions.


----------

